# St Augustine Church, Leicester



## pumpkin_man (May 26, 2009)

Hey everyone, first report here hope you enjoy it

To start off i was browsing google earth for a friends house when i stumbled on this





from further investigation we found out it was St Augustine church which had been severely damaged by fire several years ago hence no roof
all of my pics were taken on a phone so they wont be that good, a friends took a camera with him and i'll add some better quality shots later, so here we go








the cross still managed to stand tall




lots of metal fittings that hadn't been pinched








and a random cash box




someone had been in before and started painting the walls and door yellow for some strange reason












right down the middle of the church was a trench which had lots of over growth in it, could these have been tombs?












we found this underground bit that looked like a boiler room, couldnt get decent pics on my phone




gary seemed to enjoy the trip




thanks for looking


----------



## Goldie87 (May 26, 2009)

This is not far from me. Doesn't seem that long ago, but must have been around 2003 when it was set alight.


----------



## littlelaura (May 26, 2009)

I was eyeing this up only the other day... nice to see inside it. Shame it was burnt out. The windows look great with no glass inside, would like a poke in that boiler room too.


----------



## pumpkin_man (May 26, 2009)

i was suprised how much over growth there was, the underground bit had alot of broken wood and glass on the floor so we didnt venture too far as we didn't have a torch


----------



## Foxylady (May 26, 2009)

Nice find and pics, Pumpkin. Some interesting remains.
About the trench...it may have been tombs removed...but if there's a boiler room there, the underfloor pipes could have been taken out.
Welcome to DP.  Love your friend Gary, btw.


----------



## thompski (May 26, 2009)

I remember seeing this when I passed through Leicester a few years ago, seems a great shame as its a lovely building.


----------



## Mr Sam (May 26, 2009)

to be fair i cant say ive ever seen it


----------



## HypoBoy (May 26, 2009)

littlelaura said:


> would like a poke in that boiler room too.



Slightly inappropriate activity for a holy place


----------



## boothy (May 27, 2009)

Very Good,This is my neck of the woods,It was set on fire in 2003 by a local youth.I watched it burn to the ground  ,They closed the petrol station next door and evacuated the near by terrace houses in case they caught fire.

Someone told me a story years ago about a woman who got raped and murdered and her body was found down the outside stairs of the cellar,after that they filled in the stairwell.Not sure how true it is.

I have thought about doing this one loads of times as i see it everyday,well done to you mate and welcome to the forums


----------



## burb147 (May 27, 2009)

cant believe it was that long ago i drove by the other day and thought about going in but babies in tow is not great.


----------



## skittles (May 27, 2009)

great picsfor a phone, what type is it

I bought a Samsung phone for the camera but its poor!


----------



## pumpkin_man (May 29, 2009)

thanks for the comments everyone, my friend who joined my for this explore should be joining the forum over the weekend and will add some of his own pics

in answer to skittles, the phone is a sony ericsson k660i, its fine in daylight but sucks come any darkness


----------



## RichardH (May 29, 2009)

Very nice photos. Always makes me sad to see these ruins. When I was first learning to play the organ, I played here a few times. It's a long time ago now, but if I recall aright, the organ chamber was quite high up overlooking the chancel, and the railing behind the organ bench was disturbingly low.

The trough running down the centre of the church is the remnants of the heating system, I'm afraid. St Augustine's was a mission parish, then a chapel of ease, before becoming a parish in its own right. I don't think that it ever had burial rights, and as far as I can remember there are no burials there.


----------



## listerofsmeg (Aug 2, 2009)

Right i finally got myself sorted and uploaded the pictures I took on this trip. ill post them into a new thread


----------

